# Ibs- the cancer of the soul.



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes maybe it's strong to say this, but this is how I feel.It kills my dreams, it kills my thoughts, it kills my desires and a lot of other things. I am sorry this is not called living. I hope one day to get my life back I am so tired of living in hell for the last 9 years, I am a human being, I want to rest but Ibs won't let me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

No, I think thats a very descriptive way of saying how its compromised your life Girl. I suppose then I'd have to say that chronic depression is probably "Cancer of the Mind" - since it pretty much ate away large chunks of real quality "life" - though not all the time and only the last really bad bout which nearly literally killed me.So what to do? I wish I had the answers for you there - my IBS is so mild as to be rarely troublesome though I have had abit of a flare up over the last few days.I can say - you are certainly not alone and I can also say that folk with really severe symptoms have been able to reclaim their lives - you talk to my mate Mark (Overitnow) - sorry Mark - I'm always quoting him - but he's a person I know best who has taken it head on and is living real quality life now (hope you don't mind me saying this Marko). I suppose you need to be really proactive and go and do lots of research - other forums on this site have some right good suggestions about how to tackle specifics - it probably won't make IBS go away - any more than my medication probably makes my depression disappear into the ether - but I suppose the important thing for you and for many of us - is to be able to lead a quality life and do some of the things we enjoy and that many just take for granted.I'm sorry I can't offer any solutions - other than - don't give up - you will find ways of making your life more bearable I'm sure.Sue


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Well said, Sue. Girl, I'm so sorry it's been like this for this long for you. I feel your pain. Like Sue said, please don't give up hope -- I know you've probably tried so many things already, but please keep hoping and keep trying as you always have been. And please do come here to this site and vent, too -- you know, whatever it takes to get it out of your chest and to feel a little better. I realize that your problem is C and bloating/gas... Although I personally don't know that much about constipation and if I avoid certain food like onions and diary, my bloating can be kept pretty reasonable -- you probably could find a wealth of info in the IBS-C forum, which I'd also encourage you to ask whatever question about it over there... And please remember you're not alone and we're all here for you. Cherrie


----------

